

Show HN: Do usability testing? We're building an app that saves you time - heeton
http://www.airliftnow.com/

======
kylebrown
I don't know what a "silverback clip" is. Should I?

~~~
heeton
AirLift is a companion tool for another app called Silverback. If you haven't
heard of Silverback, you don't need Airlift :)

------
heliostatic
I'm also in your target user group (corporate and freelance user researcher,
with lots of usability testing). Without a discussion about security, I
couldn't use this for my day job, but depending on how customizable the
project pages are, this might be a perfect fit for my freelance work.

Can the videos be incorporated into a deck/presentation easily through the
project page?

~~~
heeton
We'd love to talk to you about our security plans, and we're going to be
rolling out features based on what our users need most. And yes, we're
thinking of a good way to display a choice selection of clips to your clients
/ audience.

Drop me a line - alex@heeton.me - if you haven't already signed up.

------
kaolinite
Great site but the design is ruined a bit by the lack of favicon. Well, ruined
for me at least.

~~~
ryanwanger
You won't use a site that doesn't have a favicon?

~~~
kaolinite
Of course not however when someone goes to the effort of making such a nice
looking site, it makes it look a bit off. Also, with sites that I use often, I
like to remove the bookmark title so it is just the icon on my favourites bar,
so no favicon does make a difference there. Looking back, my post made me look
like a huge nit-picker but it was merely an attempt to help out the developer.
I don't think it was deserving of a downvote :-(

